# Cliff Club at Snowbird Utah



## talkamotta (Dec 3, 2013)

Was checking out places for vacations and on SFX-Sell off list there is the a 2 bedroom unit available the last week of January for the Cliff Club up at Snowbird.  

Dont see that resort come up very often in the winter.  Thought maybe a fellow tugger would be interested.  Best snow, 2 wonderful ski resorts (Snowbird and Alta) and the Cliff Club is a wonderful timeshare.  Stayed there many times as its only 13 minutes from my home. 

This resort is located in Salt Lake, Utah in Little Cottonwood Canyon. Less than an hour from the airport (if weather conditions arent bad).


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 3, 2013)

This is a great sighting.

Alta and Snowbird are the two best powder hills in the U.S.

And this place is a 40 minute shuttle ride from the Salt Lake City airport and a two minute walk to the base of the mountain.


----------



## Flake (Jan 17, 2014)

Definitely the best ski hills in the country and I will miss them.  Just listed my timeshare for sale at the Cliff Club, a yearly Platinum Crest unit (1,464 sq ft) three room lock off.  Work has taken me overseas and the new baby is keeping us planted in Texas when I am home.  Please pass on if there are interested parties that can use this place, I have owned it since 96'.
Thanks,
Scott "Flake" Snow


----------



## ontilt (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone had additional info on Cliff Club... my sense is that it is very much a quiet place, but happens to be on a great mountain.  I was wondering if anyone had other information on the actual resort, units, and ease of booking.  Other details on ownership and experience would be much appreciated.  

Thanks,
Harold


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 22, 2017)

Snowbird (as well as Alta) exist primarily for skiing.  The area is very quiet and there is no town and no real nightlife beyond the base lodges which have restaurants and bars and the usual apres ski amenities.  That said, I love it and so does my family and friends who all ski.  We visit for a week every year.

The east half of the Cliff Lodge are hotel rooms.  The Cliff Lodge was built about 30 years ago so some aspects of the building design are a bit dated - namely the avalanche-proof concrete architecture of the building.  However, Snowbird has been completely renovating the entire building over the last three years and it is an attractive and modern resort again.  The Cliff Lodge has multiple upscale amenities - valet parking, a well regarded spa, multiple swimming pools and hot tubs, fitness center, business center, multiple restaurants, etc.  The Cliff Lodge has the best designed ski lockers I've ever used and the building is true ski-in/out.  The location is excellent for those that like skiing at Snowbird and the Cliff Lodge is the only real upscale resort in the Little Cottonwoods Canyons area (Snowbird and Alta).

The Cliff Club is the western portion of the Cliff Lodge at Snowbird - 54 two bedroom timeshare lockoff units which sleeps 10.  There are two different configurations - the Crest unit and the Pinnacle unit.  The Pinnacle units are bigger than the Crest unit and thus have a higher maintenance fee - approx $2000 vs $1500.  The Pinnacle units have in-room washer/dryers and 4 person hot tubs on the outdoor balcony whereas the Crest units have 2 person hot tubs and no in-room washer/dryer.  The Pinnacle are about 1682 sq ft vs the Crest which are 1452 sq ft.

The timeshare section is getting renovated this year and next.  Really, the only dated aspect which may remain and I'm uncertain as to when it will get upgraded are the original bathrooms in each timeshare room.  The bathrooms are literally 30 years old although they are functional.  The staff at the Cliff Lodge are professional, laid back, and responsive.  The Cliff Club has an independent, well run HOA.  The relationship between the Cliff Club and Snowbird has always been good and friendly which makes things pretty easy and convenient.  Similar to many ski timeshares, the main issue (in my mind) are the rising MFs which are largely driven by the silver shoulder week owners who go into default.

Weeks 51 and 52 are fixed week ownership.  All the other ski season (platinum) weeks are permanently assigned a letter A-D.  You list 5 weeks that you would like to reserve each year.  Each year, they rotate through the letter weeks - A, B, C, D - so that every four years, your letter week you own will get highest priority for booking.  There is no multi-week ownership advantage when booking your week.  There is value to ski season weeks and you can sell for several thousand dollars.  You can privately rent out your unit or you can have the hotel rent it out for you.  If you have the Cliff Lodge rent your unit, I would guess that you would get more than half your MF as rental income after Snowbird has taken their cut.

Bottom line is that the Snowbird skiing is amongst the best in the country and I continue to receive a large amount of value from my Cliff Club ownership.  I recommend it for serious skiers who know what they are looking for.


----------



## ontilt (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you!  Incredibly helpful.  I'm looking to get out there more regularly and have been looking at some timeshares on the market.  Great to know that they are continuing to invest in updating the units.  Everyone seems to comment on ski lockers   Have a great season and thanks again for the info.


----------



## dundey (Jun 26, 2021)

Recently bought a resale at the Cliff Club Lodge.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

